# Crear una red lan con conexion a internet



## eduardo.millan1985 (Abr 24, 2008)

saludos.
necesito ayuda en mi casa tenemos 5 computadoras y solo una tiene internet, ya cree una red con un switch pero no teno acceso a internet me pueden dar sugerencias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 25, 2008)

Puedes usar un servidor proxy como el ezproxy: 

http://www.lavasoftware.net/en/content/ezproxy/overview.htm 

lo instalas y configuras en el computador que tienes acceso a internet, y en el resto de computadores configuras la conexión a través del proxy en el panel de opciones de tu navegador.

El funcionamiento es simple: el computador con el servidor proxy recibe las peticiones de los otros computadores de la red y las encausa a la internet.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 25, 2008)

Comparto con Li-ion, pero para no renegar y aprovechar al máximo la banda, ademas de no necesitar un servidor (proxy) hace una inversión y compra un Modem - router adsl.

PD: me imagino que es adsl la conexión. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola.
Yo tengo 
D-Link SWITCH ETHERNET 8 PUERTOS 10/100 ,
y conecto 4 computadoras.
Con este switch puedes conectar hasta 7 computadoras + el modem.
Busca en el google, su precio o una equivalente.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aktazul (Jun 21, 2008)

que pena tan tarde la respuesta, pero un pregunta que tipo de conexion a interent tiene; banda ancha o conmutada¿¿?¿


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola.
Yo tengo banda ancha, que va conectada al modem, el modem lo conecto al switch y las computadoras van al switch.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola.
yo directamente tengo un moden router de 4 bocas y las pc van conectadas al mismo modem


----------

